# Colorado State Beekeepers Assoc Summer Meeting



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

CSBA Summer 2009 Meeting June 13, 2009 

The CSBA is pleased to announce that our main speaker for this year’s Summer Meeting will be *Mr. Randy Oliver of ScientificBeekeeping.com*

and Golden West Apiaries. Randy will be presenting his latest information and updates on the status of: Nosema ceranae, protein/pollen substitute feeding and alternative Varroa mite controls. We have also asked him to bring us up to date on the status of pesticide reporting to the EPA, which he has been involved with as a member of the beekeepers working group.

Randy will also be available throughout the day and after his presentation, to answer whatever questions you may have.

To be held at Paul & Nanci Limbach’s:
5945 County Road 346, Silt,

Colorado 81652. (970) 876-5489.

Hope to see lots of fellow beeks there. 

http://www.coloradobeekeepers.org/


----------

